# Show me your garages! Please :)



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi all, I'll soon be moving in to my new house and it will be my first double garage. I've never got my head around storage solutions in my single garages and so I'm looking for ideas.

Ive already decided the flooring which will be from Duramat. I need to decide storage and ideas to keep my garage tidy for cleaning products, tools, etc.

I'd really appreciate any pics people can post showing me what you've done.

Lighting ideas would be great as well. 

Thank you!! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

My previous garage

Mototile flooring
Solent plastics for racking and flooring 
Screw fix double batten leds

Would have done more but the Mrs must have gypsy blood as we're always moving !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

121DOM said:


> My previous garage
> 
> Mototile flooring
> Solent plastics for racking and flooring
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

What I’d give to have a garage like that 👌


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Sadly no longer and all in storage! Now have a tote bag of bits and a local jet wash . New one going to be a lot smaller due to strict planning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

121DOM said:


> My previous garage
> 
> Mototile flooring
> Solent plastics for racking and flooring
> ...


Beautiful space, shame its gone. I had 1 demand for our new house, double garage. Its a new build so it's annoyingly a very small double but future plans are to build a caterham and it will definitely work for that!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Have you considered Swisstrax flooring?

Also have a look here: https://www.obsessedgarage.com/#


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

7mm Ecotiles, been down 10 years and still looking like new


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

First time logging in for 3 years ! good to get views of the garages as having a new one built......


----------



## mattman7474 (May 3, 2016)

this was mine completed early this year. 
Roof joists doubled in strength, braces removed/modified to create decent loft space.
Loft floor boarded, insulated, plaster boarded and (poorly) skimmed and drop down ladders installed. Hides all the crap I don't want to see.
Old kitchen units installed.
Fold out work top on hinges on the right for additional worktop when the cars not in there.
Chinese Diesel Heater in the left corner for winter running off an old car battery.
19x4ft 36w LED strip lights installed on 2 circuits 20/80% ratio.
second hand eco tile flooring. 
Many coats of white paint!


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

mattman7474 said:


> this was mine completed early this year.
> Roof joists doubled in strength, braces removed/modified to create decent loft space.
> Loft floor boarded, insulated, plaster boarded and (poorly) skimmed and drop down ladders installed. Hides all the crap I don't want to see.
> Old kitchen units installed.
> ...


Looks great. I will need to board the loft area.


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

Don't post that frequently but trying to get myself motivated. After boarding the ceiling I feel considerably shorter after balancing plasterboard on my head, and now can straighten one arm lol.

I now need to do the ceiling on the floor above. But my motivation is lower than a rattle snakes jacksi







[/URL]Garage build[/IMG]


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

Going to start on the ground floor of the garage again soon, so looking for some opinions.

Flooring - Have been thinking of Swisstrax but thats coming out around 1500 quid which feels steep. Has anyone tried Duramat vented tiles https://duramat.co.uk/product/vented-black/

Still not cheap but slightly cheaper..

Storage - On the Forensic Detailing videos the chap seems to have tall deep plastic drawer storage. I can seem to find anything with deep drawers thats 6 or 7 feet tall. Any suggestions

Thanks in advance


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

m4tti said:


> Going to start on the ground floor of the garage again soon, so looking for some opinions.
> 
> Flooring - Have been thinking of Swisstrax but thats coming out around 1500 quid which feels steep. Has anyone tried Duramat vented tiles https://duramat.co.uk/product/vented-black/
> 
> ...


Hey dude, I wouldn't go with Duramat, reason the swisstrax is so steep is because it's much thicker then any of the other offerings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

m4tti said:


> [/URL]Garage build[/IMG]


been thinking about one of these for ages.....might even get round to it one day. :thumb:

(i mean the ramp.....not the car)


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

The ramp is better than the car 

Its one of my finest purchases and i wouldnt do any more car projects without it. 

My days of lying on my back under cars are long gone. You dont realise how much easier sitting is rather than having your arms stretched out.

The only down side is the thing weighs about 500 - 600kg i think so is tricky to move.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

....and that weight issue is one of the things putting me off. Did consider digging it into the garage floor and then i wouldnt need to move it.

BUT, i will procrastinate for a few years yet:lol:


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

I could really do with some advice please folks. I've got my liftmaster electric door opener installed but I can't place the bracket on the door to connect to the belt.

I have a Hormann double door with windows and the inside format means there is no flat surface to mount the bracket to.

Does anyone else have this door with an electric motor and can you tell me what you did to attach the bracket on the door that connects to the drive belt bracket to open and close the door, any pics as well would be fab.

Thank you.
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

I have that same door . Its connected to a horman electric opener . See those two holes in the centre . My electric opener fits to a bracket on that .


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

dhali said:


> I have that same door . Its connected to a horman electric opener . See those two holes in the centre . My electric opener fits to a bracket on that .


Is there any chance you could post a photo of the bracket, I have a feeling the bracket will be compatible with the connecting arm so I just need to make sure I get the correct bracket. Thank you!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Can't seem to upload the pictures. 
But its basically a delatch kit that connects to the electric openers guide


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

dhali said:


> Can't seem to upload the pictures.
> 
> But its basically a delatch kit that connects to the electric openers guide


Is it any of these, I'm struggling to picture it.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes, it's the big silver bracket bolts to the door and then the electric openers guide bolts to that .The rest just locks the lower catches in place once the door closes .


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Here you go


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I like to keep my garage clutter free. No garden tools are kept in the garage, only car stuff which is kept on the right (Second pic gives a better idea but had removed most of the stuff to clean and hoover)


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Been detailed in a separate thread but here's a few pics


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

^ - room for 2more cars in there!!!!!!


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

dhali said:


> Yes, it's the big silver bracket bolts to the door and then the electric openers guide bolts to that .The rest just locks the lower catches in place once the door closes .


Thank you, it looks like I have to buy the kit at £50 so I've gone for a different Hormann bracket that should hopefully work, if not then it was worth the £13 risk to try and save money.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

Eturty said:


> Been detailed in a separate thread but here's a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm following your thread, you've done a cracking job. I've not taken any before photos but will pop some pics up when mine is done. It has to store a lot of non car related things for the moment so trying my best to keep plenty of space for detailing.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

Sawel said:


> I like to keep my garage clutter free. No garden tools are kept in the garage, only car stuff which is kept on the right (Second pic gives a better idea but had removed most of the stuff to clean and hoover)


That is a dream space there, I'm sad and love the lego technic cars so the only thing I'd do differently is add to those walls with some display boxes with the cars in.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

